# New Altima buyer



## goombatommy (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm new here and I'm looking to purchase an Altima 2.5 S. I have been reading great reviews on it so far but I do have one question. How does the Altima handle in the snow? Does it have good traction or will I be sliding everywhere? I ask because I live in northern PA. Anyway, I hope you guys reply because this is a big buying factor for me. Thanks!!


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Snow handling ...*

*How does the Altima handle in the snow?* 

I have had my '03 Altima 3.5 SE since September, 2002 and to this day never had any problem driving in Michigan snow. BTW I see a lot of Altima 2.5 on the roads here, so they must be doing OK.


----------



## charlieu (Jul 14, 2006)

I am in the process of purchasing a 2003 Altima SE with a week left on the warranty. Is there anything I should know.
Charlie


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

charlieu said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a 2003 Altima SE with a week left on the warranty. Is there anything I should know.
> Charlie


My opinion is to buy extended warranty from Warranty Direct BEFORE the original warranty expires. Dealers warranty are expensive and you are stuck with the Dealers who can conveniently refuse to honour their warranty if you do not keep a good record of regular maintenance of your vehicle. I am constantly reminded by my dealer that if I don't agree to spend my money to perform expensive scheduled maintenance at their stealership I will be refused warranty repairs. Needless to say I drive my cars with no mechanical problems up to 175,000 miles and sell them before looking for a new car...


----------

